# A new way to straighten fork...



## mickeyc (Sep 15, 2017)

Thought about getting an old bumper jack or the Harbor Freight bottle jack and 2X4's trick shown on here but had a brain storm.....why not try a ratcheting tie down?  I have one of those.
Worked great and no big dis-assembly.  Just took the front wheel and the 2 support bars (can't think of what you call them right now) off, flipped her over, turned the wheel backwards, used an old front axle with nuts and washers on both sides, hooked up the tie down to the frame, used 2 vise grips to keep the hook on the axle centered and 3 clicks and it was straight.  Took about a half hour start to finish. 
Here's some photos...



 

 

 

 



The last 2 photos show how it was before.

Mike


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 15, 2017)

Great idea. It might be easier to use a "come along"


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 15, 2017)

bikecrazy said:


> Great idea. It might be easier to use a "come along"




I didn't have one, but you are right.

Mike


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 26, 2017)

mickeyc said:


> Thought about getting an old bumper jack or the Harbor Freight bottle jack and 2X4's trick shown on here but had a brain storm.....why not try a ratcheting tie down?  I have one of those.
> Worked great and no big dis-assembly.  Just took the front wheel and the 2 support bars (can't think of what you call them right now) off, flipped her over, turned the wheel backwards, used an old front axle with nuts and washers on both sides, hooked up the tie down to the frame, used 2 vise grips to keep the hook on the axle centered and 3 clicks and it was straight.  Took about a half hour start to finish.
> Here's some photos...
> View attachment 676383 View attachment 676384 View attachment 676385 View attachment 676386 View attachment 676387
> ...



That's a great idea. I think most of us have some straps like that at home. I think I will give it a try myself. 
Thanks, Shawn


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 26, 2017)

What I especially like about this is the fact that the hooks are plastic coated so no scratching and the straps are mesh so, again, no scratching or marking anything.

Mike


----------

